# HF Bandsaw Mill?



## The Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

I just ran across this by accident.
HF is now selling a bandsaw mill.
I had thought I would like to be able to saw my own lumber many times, but never could figure out how to justify $6K or more to buy the mill.
From what I could determine its got a 7hp Subaru gas engine, a 144" X 1 1/4" blade with 1 TPI. The wheels are 18" diameter and the thing weighs 700 lbs. All this for $1995. 

Anybody else out there know about this?
Is it any good?


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Never bought anything that expensive from HF, so if you can, go and check it out first hand. They have some good and bad tools.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

What is the warranty 30 days or 30 hours whichever comes first???
I would definately investigate the warranty first. Personnally I havn't had a lot of luck with anything from HF. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

We have talked about it here before...http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/harbour-freight-band-saw-6560/







.


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

I have bought a fair amount of tools from HF and even considered that mill before buying my WM lt10. The drawback I saw was it only would cut an 18 in log and the lt10 will saw 24 inches. I understand it is made by Hudson so probably is an ok mill. I also wanted the service behind the WM, of which so far I am pleased with. Only problem I have had so far with the WM is its log dog. It only came with one and I feel two are a necessety so ordered another and sharpened them so would dig into the log rather than lift the log or cant . Also Iordered the upgrade to 10 hp and WM sent a 14 1/2 hp.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

That doesn't look like a Hud-son mill. The one they sold prior to this one was built by Hud-son.

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

You are probably right about the mill manufacturer I don't know all the mills. Cheaper isn't alwasys the way to go, however having said that I have had some very good cheap tools and somtimes that is the only way I will ever get that tool, so I am glad that someone makes them. the main difference I see with a smaller mill is its capacity, speed, and the amount of grunt work involved


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

wood player said:


> the main difference I see with a smaller mill is its capacity, speed, and the amount of grunt work involved


 I agree, it all depends what you want to do with it.


----------

